

Car Crash Videos Highlight Risk of Multitasking with Phones - digital55
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/25/car-crash-videos-highlight-risk-of-multitasking-with-phones/?module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog%20Main&contentCollection=Policy&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body

======
joezydeco
Calling those "car crashes" is a misleading title.

IMO these videos don't go far enough. Someone watching these close-calls won't
see the actual devastation that distracted driving can produce.

The Aussies and Kiwis put out much more effective PSAs. Probably a little
_too_ harsh for American stomachs. ( _Warning: These are very graphic_ )

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA0553820DE1F6611](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA0553820DE1F6611)

[http://www.ryot.org/video-safe-driving-psa-will-give-
chills-...](http://www.ryot.org/video-safe-driving-psa-will-give-chills-make-
rethink-speeding/523345)

------
cookingrobot
This is the cause of only 12% of accidents according to the article. "Other
passengers" cause 15% and every other cause is a smaller amount. That's a ton
of variety in what they consider the causes - would love to see the full list.

